# [SOLVED] Uninstall AVG 7.5 Free Edition



## catsfan (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello...I am having trouble uninstalling AVG 7.5 free edition so that I can install the new AVG 8.0 free edition. I tried to uninstall it and that did not work and I tried to just install 8.0 and let it uninstall 7.5 by itself and that also did not work. I think the problem may be that I need to stop the service for 7.5 before it will let me uninstall it, but I really am not sure how to do that. The details of the message I get when it fails to uninstall are as follows: "Local Machine: installation failed. Installation: Error: Action failed for file _AVG7_avgamsvr.exe: stopping service....Service Avg7Alrt failed to progress during stopping at checpoint 1 (wait hint 5100ms) in 85563ms". Since all I am trying to do is upgrade to 8.0 you would think this should be an easy process. Thank you in advance for your help. You guys have been great in the past when I had trouble with spyware/malware. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall AVG 7.5 Free Edition*

Try cntl-alt-del to bring up the task manager . . click on the Processes tab and stop anything that looks like AVG.

If that does not do the trick, look on the AVG site for a remov al tool . .


----------



## catsfan (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Uninstall AVG 7.5 Free Edition*

Thanks Rich....That worked perfectly. For future reference, the three AVG processes I stopped/ended were as follows: AVGUPSVC.EXE, AVGAMSVR.EXE & AVGEMC.EXE. I used the uninstall option and it worked fine and I was also able to successfully install version 8.0. Once again, you guys came through for me. You can consider this matter closed. Thanks again!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------

